# Smoking venison roast



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thinking of throwing one on the smoker. Any recipes? Or would the meat dry out?


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I love me some smoked venison.

I like to start by rubbing the entire roast with bacon grease, followed by spicy brown mustard, and then my favorite rub (I've used several different rubs and all have turned out pretty darn good).
Then I smoke the roast to an internal temp of 140-145°. Allow it to rest for a bit and slice it thin across the grain.

I've actually started smoking the roast the day before which supposedly allows the smokey flavor to penetrate even more deeply as the roast sits in the fridge overnight & I reheat it wrapped in foil in a 200° oven until it again his 140-145°... not sure if that's actually true but I smoked a deer roast the day before the Super Bowl and brought it out on game day and it was delicious. My mother in law asked what I had to pay to get such a delicious brisket & went back for more even after I told her it was venison.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

derekp1999 said:


> I love me some smoked venison.
> 
> I like to start by rubbing the entire roast with bacon grease, followed by spicy brown mustard, and then my favorite rub (I've used several different rubs and all have turned out pretty darn good).
> Then I smoke the roast to an internal temp of 140-145°. Allow it to rest for a bit and slice it thin across the grain.
> ...


Bacon grease! You're my man!

Any pictures?

.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I just smoked a backstrap from a 3 year buck that we shot this year. Used a venison rub and cooked it to 135 internal temperature. It was as moist and delicious as any prime rib I've had in the past decade. I did wrap it in tinfoil and let it sit for about half an hour before serving. You could literally cut it with a fork.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Bacon grease! You're my man!
> Any pictures?


It just so happens...

Here's the roasts after a generous helping of bacon grease rubbed in. If I recall correctly the bacon grease was saved from a batch where bacon and onions were browned simultaneously so it had a nice hint of aromatics embedded in the grease. 







A good helping of spicy brown mustard rubbed on top of the bacon grease.







Followed by the rub. I think this was just a store bought rub, perhaps McCormick's brand (???) Sweet and Spicy or Applewood or something







Here's the grill. BTW, the smoked drumsticks were fantastic. The intent was to smoke them up for the children... but the children never got any... pearls before swine...







And finally the sliced roast, excellent pink smoke ring... I think this roast got to 155° which is a little bit more done than my taste but it was excellent nonetheless.








I don't have any pics of my mother-in-law...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

WOW - that looks amazing!


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks, everyone! I wasn't sure if smoking would dry it out.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

derekp1999 said:


> It just so happens...
> 
> Here's the roasts after a generous helping of bacon grease rubbed in. If I recall correctly the bacon grease was saved from a batch where bacon and onions were browned simultaneously so it had a nice hint of aromatics embedded in the grease.
> View attachment 134021
> ...


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks derekp1999,

I have a elk roast I have been wanting to smoke and this gives me some good ideas. I may try to use some rendered mallard fat instead of the pork fat though.

Thank you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For some reason this picture belongs in this thread......


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I need to save that recipe. Would work on an elk roast I would think.


----------

